# 5x5 Blindfolded Parity Quesitons



## alexc (Jun 6, 2008)

How do you handle an r2 parity for wings? An m2 + corner parity? I'm ordering a 5x5, so I'm going to start 5x5 blind. I already know how to do everything but this. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 6, 2008)

alexc said:


> How do you handle an r2 parity for wings? An m2 + corner parity? I'm ordering a 5x5, so I'm going to start 5x5 blind. I already know how to do everything but this. Thanks!



Correct me if I'm not understanding you. If you mean what I think you mean, I do the same thing for "r2 parity for wings" on 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. I simply don't solve the last wing piece (leaving centers correct), and then I do setup moves to get the two remaining pieces to UF and make sure the top centers are still solved (usually with a (B' b' f) to move the centers from the left), and then I use r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2.

For "m2 + corner parity", I now do what masterofthebass suggested for 3x3x3: I do m' F2 m' F2 to correct the centers and leave me with a T perm (I usually have the front 2 corners set up as the swapped corners when I finish corners at the beginning), followed by the standard 4x4x4 PLL parity algorithm.

Those probably aren't great ways to do it, but they're what I'm used to, and they work.

How do you do "r2 parity for wings" on the 4x4x4?


----------



## alexc (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, what I do for the r2 parity on 4x4 is solve the last edge, then shoot to FU with r2. Then, I know that DFr and UBr need to be swapped, so I do r' U2 r2 U2 r U2 r U2 r2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 l' U2, which swaps the two and I'm done. I don't have a 5x5 right now to check, but could somebody see if that alg is + center safe?

Also, for the m2 + corner parity, I don't think the standard 4x4 PLL parity algorithm is + center safe. Anyone know one that is?


----------



## Pedro (Jun 6, 2008)

you can use one of the "last two edge groups" algs, Uw2 Rw2 F2 u2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 and a T/N/F perm with the corners...

and for the 4x4, instead of r2 B2 U2..., you can use x2 r2 U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 x U2 l' U2 r' x (from Kenneth)


----------



## Pedro (Jun 6, 2008)

alexc said:


> Well, what I do for the r2 parity on 4x4 is solve the last edge, then shoot to FU with r2. Then, I know that DFr and UBr need to be swapped, so I do r' U2 r2 U2 r U2 r U2 r2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 l' U2, which swaps the two and I'm done. I don't have a 5x5 right now to check, but could somebody see if that alg is + center safe?
> 
> Also, for the m2 + corner parity, I don't think the standard 4x4 PLL parity algorithm is + center safe. Anyone know one that is?



r' U2 r2 U2 r U2 r U2 r2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 l' U2 is +center safe...at least for U, F and D 

the standard 4x4 alg too...

(and so is the alg I posted, which I like waaaaaaaaaay more )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 6, 2008)

alexc said:


> Well, what I do for the r2 parity on 4x4 is solve the last edge, then shoot to FU with r2. Then, I know that DFr and UBr need to be swapped, so I do r' U2 r2 U2 r U2 r U2 r2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 l' U2, which swaps the two and I'm done. I don't have a 5x5 right now to check, but could somebody see if that alg is + center safe?


That algorithm works fine, as long as the centers are already solved. I think I like your solution better than mine - not so many crazy setups and I can take advantage of r2 on the last piece; maybe I'll switch.



> Also, for the m2 + corner parity, I don't think the standard 4x4 PLL parity algorithm is + center safe. Anyone know one that is?


Same thing here; I'm always doing this last of all, so it doesn't matter if it's center-safe or not. Both algorithms are "center-safe" if the centers are solved.


----------



## alexc (Jun 7, 2008)

@Mike

I thought when executed on a 5x5, the 4x4 PLL parity alg messed up the + centers, even if the centers are solved. (It cycled three + centers on different faces.) I must be wrong, I must have executed the alg wrong or something.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 7, 2008)

Alex, use the alg that pedro gave. It works the same as the 4x4 PLL alg, but it doesn't mess up anything, if your centers are solved.


----------



## alexc (Jun 7, 2008)

@Dan

Ok, thanks for your help!


----------

